# خدعه بصريه من تصميمي



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*انظر لمده 30 ثانيه في النقطه الحمرا داخل الصوره 
ثم انظر الي اقرب حائط او سقف 
مع فتح وغلق العين بسرعه
سوف تري صوره سيدنا بالالوان الحقيقه



انا كنت عامل الفكره دي في صورتي الشخصيه بس بعض 
المشرفين قالوا 
انه ممنوع وضح الصور الشخصيه 

اللي تنجح معه الطريقه يقول 
فوتكم بعافيه  :smil12:
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*بصراحه مش  عارفه
بس هى فكره رااااااااااااائعه​​*


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جااااااامدة 

عملتها مرتين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>بصراحه مش  عارفه
> بس هى فكره رااااااااااااائعه​​</b>


*جربيها تاين كده هتلاقي اشتغلت 
كانت غلطه وصلحتها  
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 نوفمبر 2011)

لاء مجاتش معايا

بس مفروض تتعمل فعلا 

هتطلع الوان لو عملنا الطريقة بدقة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> جااااااامدة
> 
> عملتها مرتين​



*تمام يا ريس *
*منور الدنيا كلها والموضوع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء مجاتش معايا
> 
> بس مفروض تتعمل فعلا
> 
> هتطلع الوان لو عملنا الطريقة بدقة


*جربي تاني هتيجي *
*متعصبينيش :ranting:*​


----------



## fredyyy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*آه يا عيني آه يا عيني *

*لا لا لا .... حلوة هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *آه يا عيني آه يا عيني *
> 
> *لا لا لا .... حلوة هههههههههههههههههه*




*الف سلامه علي عينك يا استاذنا 
نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## السـامرية (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*عملتها عملتها 
حلوة قوووووووووووووووى بجد*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*جاااااااااامده جدا
جربتها مرتين فعلا روووووووووووووووعه
احلى تقييم​​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 نوفمبر 2011)

طيب أنا ما طلعت معي بالألوان طلعت أبيض وأسود 
شكله لسه مش واصليتني تكنولوجيا الألوان هههههههههههههه 
مرررررسي عيادو حلووووووة​


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بجد روووووووعه

تسلم ايدك عياد

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *عملتها عملتها
> حلوة قوووووووووووووووى بجد*​



*ميرسي يا باشا 
انتي الاحلي 
نورتي الموضوع
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>جاااااااااامده جدا
> جربتها مرتين فعلا روووووووووووووووعه
> احلى تقييم​​</b>


*ميرسي يا كركر ربنا يخليكي
وبجد شانكس عالتقيم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب أنا ما طلعت معي بالألوان طلعت أبيض وأسود
> شكله لسه مش واصليتني تكنولوجيا الألوان هههههههههههههه
> مرررررسي عيادو حلووووووة​



*انتي بس اللي مكنتيش بتفتحي وتغمضي بسرعه *
*راعي ضميرك شويه *
*وانتي هتشوفيها بالاوان و برزليوشن عالي كمان هههههههه*
*ميرسي يا باشا عالتقيم *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*صح .......

فعلا بتظهر الصورة بالالوان ....*


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*رائعة
ميرسي اخي
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صح .......
> 
> فعلا بتظهر الصورة بالالوان ....*


*منورني يا استاذي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *رائعة
> ميرسي اخي
> الرب يباركك​*



*ويباركك يا رب 
منوره اختي كريمه 
وبجد ميرسي علي التقيم 
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*اة انا عملتها قبل كدا فى صورة السيد المسيح*
*بس بعد ازنك انا عايزة اعرف فكرتها عبارة عن اية؟؟*
*جميلة ميرسى لتعبك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *اة انا عملتها قبل كدا فى صورة السيد المسيح*
> *بس بعد ازنك انا عايزة اعرف فكرتها عبارة عن اية؟؟*
> *جميلة ميرسى لتعبك*​



*فكره التصميم؟

ولا ازاي تشوفيها بالالون ؟
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*شغال*

*الف شكر*

*+++*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *شغال*
> 
> *الف شكر*
> 
> *+++*​



*الشكر ليك امير 
نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*روعه 

تسلم يا غااااااالى أيدك وفكرك*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ما جاتشى معايا

:a82::a82::a82:​


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2011)

حصل وطلعت
 جامد فكره حلوه جدااااا
تسلم ايدك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*معملتش معاياااااااا:ranting:*
*اشمعنا بقى :spor22:*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

فين النقطه الحمرا يااخى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *فكره التصميم؟*​
> *ولا ازاي تشوفيها بالالون ؟*​


*يعنى اية دخل انى اركز على النقطة اشوف منظر تانى خالص ؟؟*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *معملتش معاياااااااا:ranting:*​
> 
> *اشمعنا بقى :spor22:*​


لا يا مرمورة العيب من عندك يا حبيبتى اطمنى بسيطة هنشوفلك حل هههههههههههههه:t30:​


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء مجاتش معايا
> 
> بس مفروض تتعمل فعلا
> 
> هتطلع الوان لو عملنا الطريقة بدقة


شرحة عياد هههه
مش جات معايا حتىابيض اسود ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *روعه
> 
> تسلم يا غااااااالى أيدك وفكرك*​



*ميرسي يا استاذنا 
نورت الموضوع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> ما جاتشى معايا
> 
> :a82::a82::a82:​



*حظ سعيد في المره المقبله :smil12:*
*بس ركز شويه وابقي غمض عنيك بسرعه :smil13:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> حصل وطلعت
> جامد فكره حلوه جدااااا
> تسلم ايدك



* اللي ينور يا باشا نفذتي صح 
ميرسي يا جميل  :smil12:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *معملتش معاياااااااا:ranting:*
> *اشمعنا بقى :spor22:*​



*وسايط بعيد عنك 
منا قولت نراعي ضميرا شويه واحنا بنجرب 
هههههههههههه
حظ سعيد في المره المقبله 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> فين النقطه الحمرا يااخى



*لا يا راجل ؟
علي مناخير سيدنا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *يعنى اية دخل انى اركز على النقطة اشوف منظر تانى خالص ؟؟*​


* بصي هي الفكره اني رجعت الصوره لوضع النيجاتيف
لما بتركزي فيها بتترسم الصوره علي شبكيه العين 
وبالظبط زي فكره البروجيكتور القديم اللي هو بافلام ورق ده 
لما الصوره بتتعرض للضوء بتظه باللون الطبيعي 
يا رب اكون قدرت اوضح الفكره صح 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> لا يا مرمورة العيب من عندك يا حبيبتى اطمنى بسيطة هنشوفلك حل هههههههههههههه:t30:​



*وظهر الحق 
احمدك يا رب 
قوليلها والنبي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> شرحة عياد هههه
> مش جات معايا حتىابيض اسود ههههه



* الا هي الترجمه فين يا حج ؟
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جتلي ابيض واسود 
ليشي دعوه اشمعنا هما بقي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> جتلي ابيض واسود
> ليشي دعوه اشمعنا هما بقي


*:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:*​


----------



## rania79 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

واووووووووووووووووووو تحفة يا عياد
جامدة جدااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> واووووووووووووووووووو تحفة يا عياد
> جامدة جدااااااا
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*

 تعيشي يا خالتي 
نورتي الموضوع 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 نوفمبر 2011)

امال ليه انا مشوفتش حاجه

فاااشله انا ع طووول

ميرسي ع الموضوع وهرجع اعيدو تاني لان ناو عنيا هتطير من مكانها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> امال ليه انا مشوفتش حاجه
> 
> فاااشله انا ع طووول
> 
> ميرسي ع الموضوع وهرجع اعيدو تاني لان ناو عنيا هتطير من مكانها



* الف سلامه يا باشا علي عنيكي *
*بس احتياطي اقفلي الشبابيك لحسن عنيكي تطير في الشارع *
*وتتعبي في البحث عنها  :love34:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> * الف سلامه يا باشا علي عنيكي *
> *بس احتياطي اقفلي الشبابيك لحسن عنيكي تطير في الشارع *
> *وتتعبي في البحث عنها  :love34:*​



ههههههههههه
لا ما انت هدور معايه مش انت السبب 
 ضحكتني ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لا ما انت هدور معايه مش انت السبب
> ضحكتني ههههههههههه


*وانا مالي يختي 
وبعدين بقولك احتياطي اقفلي الشباك 
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههه
وانت مالك ازاي
ما انت عامل الموضوع عشان تطير عنينا بس
 ميرسي ليك ع  الخدعه البصريه ووراها لغاية ما اشوف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> وانت مالك ازاي
> ما انت عامل الموضوع عشان تطير عنينا بس
> ميرسي ليك ع  الخدعه البصريه ووراها لغاية ما اشوف


*بصي انا هشرحلك من الاول 
ركزي في النقطه الحمرا 
وبعدين بصي علي الحيطه 
وبربشي "غمضي وفتحي بسرعه "
هتشوفيها 
*​


----------



## إسرافيل (12 نوفمبر 2011)

فكرة ممتازة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2011)

إسرافيل قال:


> فكرة ممتازة


*ميرسي *​


----------



## رشا أبانوب (12 ديسمبر 2011)

حلوة حلوة حلوة 
أنا شفت سيدنا فعلآ
شكرا لك يافنان
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويثمرها​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

رشا أبانوب قال:


> حلوة حلوة حلوة
> أنا شفت سيدنا فعلآ
> شكرا لك يافنان
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويثمرها
> ​




*

*​


----------



## noraa (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اية الحركات دى انا مشفتهاااااااااااااااااااش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2011)

noraa قال:


> اية الحركات دى انا مشفتهاااااااااااااااااااش




*بصي يا باشا 
انتي هتبصي في النقطه الحمرا اللي في نص الصوره 
لمده نص دقيقه 
وركزي 
وبعدها علي طول بصي علي الحيطه 
وفتحي وغمضي بسرعه " بربشي"
هتشوفي الصوره بالالوان 

والاستشاره يوم التساع الجاي 
*​


----------



## scream man (26 ديسمبر 2011)

لازم افضل فتحها الـــ 30 ثانية دول ؟؟؟ :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> لازم افضل فتحها الـــ 30 ثانية دول ؟؟؟ :w00t: :w00t:



* اعتقد ذلك :t9:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2012)

للرفع​


----------



## عابرة جديدة (18 مارس 2012)

فعلا رائعة 
بس بشوفها فى الحائط امامى لمحة بصر
يعنى بسرعة بتختفى


----------



## مسرة (25 مارس 2012)

*صارت صارت صارت*
*ههههههه*
*عجبتني *
*هروح اعملها من جديد D:*
*شكرا كتير *​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (2 أبريل 2012)

*انا عملتها وشفته فعلا*
*جميله اووى*​


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (7 مايو 2012)

واااااااااااااااااو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

مش عارفة اعملها
مش راضية تتطلع معايا


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههه
فعلا ياعياد 
الصوره ظهرت واضحه


----------



## luma. (30 مايو 2013)

7looa alfakra


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (11 يوليو 2013)

حصلت يا باشا
بس لولا ني في سايبر
مقدرتش اعمل تعبير يدل علي رد فعلي الاندهاشي
ليقولوا عليا مريض نفسيا ويضربوا كف بكف


----------

